

The Arrogant Response, the Humble Response, and the Other Response - seanmcdirmid
http://nothings.org/computer/victory.html

======
MaysonL
Then again, Victor's essay is pretty arrogant to begin with: he seems to think
that because his primary mode of understanding is visual, everybody's is and
should be.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
But most of us do think visually, only a small minority of us can think
abstractly and/or symbolically. It just so happens that trained programmers
are more likely to be in the latter category than those learning to program.
So I think Bret's approach is very valid for his goals.

